# leg press v squat



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

yesterday I did a PB of 210kg for 10 reps on the leg press but when it comes to squats I struggle like fcuk to do 3 sets of 10 with a 20 plate each side, my lower back and knees feel like they want to give way and I feel sick for some reason when I do squats.. anyone else the same when it comes to the 2 exercises.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd say just start really light and focus on form.

I've never got on well with squats, just recently started them again. I started very light to get better form etc 40kg for 3x8 and was struggling with balance, flexibility and lower back was aching. 6 weeks on I'm now doing double that weight for same reps with no lower back issues, and flexibility has improved.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

My back gives me loads of s**t doing squats, lower back. Ive recorded myself and asked PT's on here to give form critique, ive book in with a power lifting specialist and had a session. I simply am not made to squat 

Explore the avenues of addressing form before you just drop squats. I use the hack squat most these days as it provides great back support.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

cheers guys, ill look into hack squats


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

All I've done for quads is pretty much leg press for the last year.

Don't think they're too bad.

View attachment image5.JPG


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> All I've done for quads is pretty much leg press for the last year.
> 
> Don't think they're too bad.
> 
> View attachment 113968


You squatted before though?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

try various squat techniques also mate. Landmines are a good one. but really focus on getting form correct on it. warm-up and stretch before also.

squat will always be weaker due to having to stabilise weight (and gravity), alot more muscle recruitment in squats over leg press.

example i leg press 480kg 6 reps, but my squat max is 140kg for about 4 lol.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you want to squat for a reason?

Or does if not bother you if you do or don't?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> You squatted before though?


Yeah, but I tore my left quad in 2013 and havent' squatted since


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

You can build great legs with leg press, Romanian deads, leg curls and hamstring curls. Squatting is not the be all and end all of leg training especially if you have an injury.

However if you are not injured and there is no real reason not to do them it's well worth practicing as they are a great compound exercise.

Its like taking bench press out of a chest routine, you could get by with weighted dips, pullovers, flies etc but why would you if you didn't have to.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

xpower said:


> Do you want to squat for a reason?
> 
> Or does if not bother you if you do or don't?


Im led to believe that squatting is one of the best all over exercises so I try to incorporate it into my week, im happy just to leg press but I do it to mix it up a little


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah, but I tore my left quad in 2013 and havent' squatted since


Did you lose much leg size? I had a slight quad tear, from leg press, weeks before my show prep started in 2014. I can barely squat now, but leg press is fine, think I have stability issues going on. Bit frustrating, because I know squatting I can put on quad size quicker than I have been.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Did you lose much leg size? I had a slight quad tear, from leg press, weeks before my show prep started in 2014. I can barely squat now, but leg press is fine, think I have stability issues going on. Bit frustrating, because I know squatting I can put on quad size quicker than I have been.


Yeah I lost pretty much all the size. I was on crutches for 8 weeks & then couldn't train legs for a further 8 weeks iirc


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah I lost pretty much all the size. I was on crutches for 8 weeks & then couldn't train legs for a further 8 weeks iirc


So you rebuilt what you have on leg press and accessory work? I think you respond well to leg training in general though.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

if you can squat safely do it i would always say.

remember squat ROM is much greater than leg press, which equals greater muscle activation (+stabilisers). hence why it is harder. more of a full body exercise. and why you can also shift much more with leg press.

leg press = superior quad development as seen above in SC. as said, you dont need squats to build great legs, but hamstring and glute activation is reduced due to the ROM.

so for all over squat wins, imo of course. your legs can take the punishment of the gods, so use a variety of leg exercises to develop them.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> So you rebuilt what you have on leg press and accessory work? I think you respond well to leg training in general though.


I haven't even done any real accessory work for quads as we don't have any good machine in our gym, I've done walking lunges & sissy squats mate 2-3 times in that period.

My quads do respond well though


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> I'd say just start really light and focus on form.
> 
> 6 weeks on I'm now doing double that weight for same reps with no lower back issues, and flexibility has improved.


Agreed on this ^^ I begun squats (never done them before as always did leg press) on 8th June, 20kg bar and 20kg each side, cant remember how many I did but they were a struggle and sore as feck! Today I do 5x5 with 120kg. Still climbing. Squats are far better for bulking and when the squat goes up everything else goes up too.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

This might be something for @TommyBananas to answer


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

For me it's no good having fantastic looking legs if you can't lift something in the real world. You need to strengthen your core to lift heavy items and squatting will achieve that where leg press, in the main, will not. Functional muscle over cosmetic muscle every time imo.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

much appreciate the replies, I will address my form and start off light and see how it goes thanks


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont bother with squats anymore, done my knee in doing 140kg squats now i can barely do 40kg without it hurting, i just stick to leg press i can do 400kg for 8 reps without my knee hurting so doing something right


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

If you aint going for BB leg press is crap. Once you get a hold of technique squats will rule your life forever. Its a fantastic for athletic performance aswell.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Technique is key to squatting. My female training partner has had 4 major knee operations(ex national rugby player) and can still squat 150kgx10.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Technique is key to squatting. My female training partner has had 4 major knee operations(ex national rugby player) and can still squat 150kgx10.


that's seriously impressive....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

karbonk said:


> that's seriously impressive....


She will have her powerlifting debut next month, albeit in a bench only competition. I'm confident she will do very well.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)




----------

